# Cleaning tablets



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

What do you recommend is best for Sage Oracle Touch? (Other than Sage one which seem a lot more expensive). Thanks


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

Puly cleaner

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Caff-Machine-Cleaner-900/dp/B0033FYR0I/ref=asc_df_B0033FYR0I/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=217982879167&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13070006107870554623&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045544&hvtargid=pla-393395137818&psc=1

or urnex cleaning tabs, both do a good job and much much cheaper and better than the sage one.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Urnex-Espresso-Machine-Cleaning-Tablets/dp/B003S4918M/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=coffee+cleaner+urnex+cafiza&qid=1589361952&sr=8-6


----------

